# Dirty Sanchez V2



## PKRPedals (Feb 24, 2021)

Just got done with Dirty Sanchez v2 and it sounds great! Virtually no noise even at highest gain setting. Big thumbs up on this one.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 2, 2021)

Friedman makes some great pedals.
How about some pix?


----------



## matt3310 (Mar 3, 2021)

Got any pics of the completed board? I'm having trouble with mine.


----------



## peccary (Mar 3, 2021)

The Dirty Sanchez (v1) was my first build from PedalPCB and it turned out great (I actually have another one that's IP) - gave it to my cousin and he's been using it with his band. Let's see those photos!

And to @matt3310: post up the problem you're having along with some hi-rez photos to the Troubleshooting forum and you'll likely get some help there.


----------



## PKRPedals (Mar 3, 2021)

I'll se what I can do on the photos. I think I like the V1 better than the V2. For some reason the V1 just sounds better to my ears. I've been working on several pedals, so I'll try to get some pics up soon.


----------



## PKRPedals (Mar 3, 2021)

Here are a couple pics of the last 2 that I finished. I combined my complex with my aurum. I like combination pedals that work independently. Up next is the booster/limiter, cheese fuzz, and the V2 Valhalla.


----------



## PKRPedals (Mar 3, 2021)

It is probably the quietest one so far


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 3, 2021)

Looks good!


----------



## PKRPedals (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## PKRPedals (Mar 4, 2021)

Since we don't have build docs yet for the V2, does anybody know which resistor is taking place of the trim pot?


----------



## peccary (Mar 4, 2021)

PKRPedals said:


> Since we don't have build docs yet for the V2, does anybody know which resistor is taking place of the trim pot?



I don't know which resistor replaced it, but here's a photo of the V1 schematic as well as a close up of the trim pot's location.

Full schem: https://photos.app.goo.gl/HdtPNL8PcQUgeLud7

Trim pot: https://photos.app.goo.gl/syzY9YyjUnHtVuG96


----------



## PKRPedals (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks. I sent a message to pedalpcb to see which one he used. I think it needs to be bumped a bit as the gain is not quite the same as the old one.


----------



## Robert (Mar 5, 2021)

R16 is the resistor you're looking for.


----------



## PKRPedals (Mar 5, 2021)

Thank you sir


----------

